# Miniature recommendations



## dannyfunf (May 14, 2014)

Hi, 

I’m looking for terrarium plant species that stay tiny, can anyone recommend their favourite tiny mosses, ferns and foliage plants that stay small? 

I have Selaginella, Soleirolia soleirolii and Neoregelia lilliputiana already 

Thank you :0)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

My favorite small fern is Asplenium nigripes.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Many of the small-leafed vining type plants can be trimmed to stay in a small space. _Marcgravia_, the vining _Peperomia_ such as _prostrata_; Glassboxtropicals notes the leaf size of plants, so you can look for others that way.

For flowering plants, _Sinningia_ (at least the 'Freckles' I have) stay small. There are dozens of orchids that are tiny -- I have _Pleurothallis grobyi_ 'Small' that flowers a few times a year and the whole plant is smaller than a ping pong ball. (Oops, you didn't ask for flowering plants. I'll leave this here anyway.)


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

_Microgramma vaccinifolia_ is a real cutie. Slow enough to not demand many haircuts, too. I bought some from a guy here on DB. Total satisfaction.

good hunting


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Baby tears (Hemianthus callitrichoides)? Small leaves and doesn't grow all that quick unless you have some pretty strong light on it.

Mark


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

If you can locate some Solaneopteris brunei or related species that would be awesome specimen. They’re a myrmecophilic fern that produces potato like rhizome sacs.


----------



## dannyfunf (May 14, 2014)

Thanks all for the recommendations, I’ll add them to my list and keep hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

One other thing that I forgot to mention is that if you have a good nursery near you, you might look in the fairy garden section. Many of the plants used in that hobby might be appropriate for your needs.

Mark


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I really appreciate this fern that is relevant to your criteria; Quercifilix zeylanica.


----------



## dartsinmanhattan (Apr 11, 2018)

Try a few of these:

Fittonia 'Mini Lance Leaf'

I've had one for over a year as a foreground plant in my dart frog viv and it stays about the size of a quarter. Very pretty green with white lacing.


----------



## FrogPrince (Sep 20, 2018)

Someone recently here posted a wall of Ficus pumila Quercifolia that was stunning as a solution to a slow growing covering of a back wall.


----------



## orion141 (Jun 6, 2019)

dannyfunf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking for terrarium plant species that stay tiny, can anyone recommend their favourite tiny mosses, ferns and foliage plants that stay small?
> 
> ...


Would you consider growing some miniature orchids (there are many that stay small and grow well in terrariums)?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Tropical Utricularia species as long as the water you use doesnt have alot of minerals and their substrate stays moist. U. heterosepala, U. Calcifida and U. Sandersonii seem to grow the fastest


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Dinema polybulbon is a nice miniature orchid that is easy to find on ebay


----------



## JackBinimbul (Jul 29, 2018)

Lot of great info here! I'll be keeping an eye on it for my own builds.


----------



## dartsinmanhattan (Apr 11, 2018)

I recently stumbled upon this site and thought of you:

https://www.violetbarn.com/store/terrarium-miniature-plants.html


----------

